# Pressure on stomach



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

I have been having stomach trouble for 4 months now. I have had a colonoscopy, endoscope, and a cat scan. The GI doctor said there were no significant problems except a little diverticulitis. He says I have IBS. He looks at me like I'm crazy when I describe my symptoms. After my first meal of the day until I go to sleep I have a pressure in the center of my stomach and sometimes to the left. It is right over the sternum and sometimes I have trouble breathing. It feels like my stomach is coming up to my throat. I do not have any burning with this. I have not had an appetite this entire time and have lost 20 pounds when I wasn't overweight. For some reason the doctor won't take me seriously. Any ideas of what I might have and what might help? Thanks!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Have you had a barium x-ray of your esophagus and stomach? I'm wondering if it could be a hiatal hernia. Mine was found by doing a barium swallow x-ray.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Feisty, I had an endoscope of the stomach. Would that show a hiatal hernia? Also, I had an esophagus pressure test and a stomach emptying test that I will find out the results tomorrow. What are the symptoms of a hiatal hernia and what do they do about it? Thanks.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi Lynn.I found this site which gives some info about symptoms and/or lack of symptoms associated with a hiatal hernia.http://www.emedicinehealth.com/articles/10553-3.aspThe only way my doc found the hiatal hernia was by doing the barium swallow. The chances of finding a hiatal hernia during an Endoscope are close to nil, from what my doc told me. I hope you get an answer soon. Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady (Oct 28, 2004)

Sounds like a hiatal hernia to me too. I have one and I get funny feelings on my left side right under my breast near my heart. I always used to think I'm was having a heart attack but now I know what it really is. It bothers me most when I lie down.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Linda, Hi, thanks for your reply. I used to think it was my heart also. Today I had an ultrasound and the lady doing it said the doctor should be able to see what's going on now. She wouldn't tell me what she meant. What do they do if is a hiatal hernia? Are you getting some relief? Thanks.


----------



## 21509 (Apr 16, 2005)

Feisty, Thank you for the website on hiatal hernias. I read it and it was very informative. Even though my doctor said I don't have one, I still think I might. Lynn


----------

